# Ozzy Modeling his Life Jacket



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

So my old camera is fried. (Spilled soda on it and it's done).  

Finally went insane and broke down and bought a new one. Today was the test drive and I LOVE IT. 

Ozzy LOVES his new life jacket. He can swim forever and look for his ball when he loses it and doesn't have to worry about sinking. 

The ride there. 









Stopping to get a cup of water at Burger King.









Already meeting friends!









"You expect me to get the ball out of that icky water?"









"Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming, swimming."


















Heeling.









Smiling.









Pickin' up girls again. Haha.









Time to go swimming again!









Sure is!









Meeting friends. 









Running on water!









An almost belly-flop. 









"Jeronimo!"


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

those are great! Ozzy is such a cutie in everything he does. Darn model dog! lol.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hahah I LOVE the jumping pics! I wanna bring my guys to the docks and let them jump in from them now!! Ozzy is adorable!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

He's so adorable and it looks like he had tons of fun.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Great photos! He's so cute. 
I had a life vest from Ruffwear for my terrier mix and it made a huge difference. He had a wide front end kinda like a bulldog(not as extreme) but it made him front-heavy, so he used to tend to sink more in the front when swimming, and then he'd think he was sinking and would lift his front feet way out of the water to compensate and end up tiring himself out not to mention splashing like crazy while hardly getting anywhere... Once I started using the life vest he was able to swim normally. Worked great!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awwww he is cute...:wub:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ozman you rock!!Swim on!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Love the Oz!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Ozzy looks cool in his vest, and seems he had lots of fun. Enjoyed the pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Ozzy is great! I think he is the only Pom I've ever heard of or seen swimming! They are usually foo foo dogs like my poodles (who won't get their feet wet)!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

HeyJude said:


> Ozzy is great! I think he is the only Pom I've ever heard of or seen swimming! They are usually foo foo dogs like my poodles (who won't get their feet wet)!


Haha, he's far from foo-foo. Only time he seems like a pursedog is when it's grooming time. He just lays back and loooves getting brushed. His eyes shut and he relaxes. (Don't tell him I told you!) 

He's like a GSD in disguise. lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is so cute!!


----------



## Moon.lei (May 16, 2011)

"Jeronimo!" is ace! Great photos, Ozzy looks like he really enjoys the swimming


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

OMG LOVE these!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great shots!!! I love the ones of him dock diving)


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh my gosh, he is TOO cute. How cute is he diving off? :wub:

And Ozzy wet just cracked me up. He is so cute!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Dang! i have never seen cosmo parks water look so good! last time i went there was black sludge sticking to the dogs it was gross!


----------

